#  Alternativmedizin >   Darf eine Schwangere Globuli nehmen? >

## Filliz

Hallo 
Die Tochter meiner Freundin ist Schwanger. Da sie häufig Stimmungsschwankungen hat, möchte sie gerne Ignatia Globuli nehmen. 
Darf sie diese in der Schwangerschaft nehmen? Wenn ja, welche Potenz? 
LG 
Tanja

----------


## wheelchairpower

http://www.homoeopathie-homoeopathis.../Ignatia.shtml 
Wundert mich nicht, denn was soll an diesen Dingern schädlich sein?  :c_laugh:

----------


## Filliz

Hallo Wheelchairpower 
Auch wenn deine Antwort sehr ironisch war, danke! 
LG 
Tanja

----------

